# Tripod Recommendations



## BAmereihn (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd like to have a tripod fr general use. I don't want to break the bank but I also dont want a pos that won't support my camera (heavy D300s). What are some good bang for the buck options?


----------



## Stratman (Dec 19, 2009)

This one gets a lot of positive reviews, and is easy on the bank account. Get a decent ballhead, and you'll be good to go.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/557127-REG/Slik_615_317_700DX_Pro_Tripod_Legs.html#reviews


----------



## jdag (Dec 20, 2009)

Manfrotto 055XPROB is very very nice.  With a 488RC2 ball head it will run about $285.  Here's an example.

There are other legs in the "055" series as well (slightly less $).

If you wanted to save a bit, the 190XPROB is a step down in capacity and a bit less.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 20, 2009)

190xprob or 055xprob with 486rc2 or 488rc2


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 20, 2009)

TJ K said:


> 190xprob or 055xprob with 486rc2 or 488rc2


 :thumbup::thumbup:

or with the head unit that i have


----------



## CxThree (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 on the 055XPROB.  I have that one and love it.   I use the 488 ballhead too.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2009)

I've seen to many flip-lever tripod leg locking systems fail. Brand doesn't seem to matter to much.

For that reason I only use screw type leg locks.

I usually recommend Giottos and Benro tripod products. Manfrotto products always seem a bit overpriced for the features.

I also recommend getting a tripod high enough that with the legs fully extended, but no the center column, and the camera mounted on a head, you can just see the top of the camera and need to bend over just slightly to look through the viewfinder. That's about 57 inches for a 6 foot tall person.


----------



## denimadept (Oct 3, 2011)

Stratman said:


> This one gets a lot of positive reviews, and is easy on the bank account. Get a decent ballhead, and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Slik 700DX Pro Tripod Legs (Black) 615-317 B&H Photo Video



My previous Slik lasted me over 25 years before the center column's gears became stripped.  I've just ordered your recommendation (no gears to strip!) with a Slik SLAF2100 AF-2100 Pistol Grip Head, which makes me drool a little.  Thank you very much, if anyone's still paying attention to this thread.   And hello!


----------

